# Fragen zu Seerose



## steff (2. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe in meinem Miniteich eine Seerose (__ Marliacea Chromatella),die ich bei Lidl gekauft habe.Die Seerose ist in ein Pflanzkörbchen gepfanzt.Sie hat erst eine Menge Blätter bekommen und seit etwa zwei Wochen auch Blüten.
Da ich zum ersten mal mit Seerosen zu tun habe,hätte ich dazu ein paar Fragen:

1) Ist es normal,daß die Blüten nach zwei drei Tagen nicht mehr blühen?
2) Soll ich die verblühten Knospen entfernen?
3) Wie kann ich die Seerose überwintern?Der Miniteich wird über den Winter leer gemacht.
4) Kann ich einige der Blätter entfernen?Die Seerose wuchert zu sehr.
5) Wie kann ich Ableger von der Seerose bekommen?

Das sind meine wichtigsten Fragen. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen.

Gruß,Steff.


----------



## Dr.J (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Seerose*

Hallo Steff,

Erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.

Zu deinen Fragen:
1) Seerosen blühen nur wenige Tage 2-3 Tage ist durchaus normal.
2) Die verblühten Knospen können problemlos abgeschnitten werden
3) Wie tief ist dein Miniteich und warum machst du ihn im Winter leer?
4) Ja, kannst du problemlos. Bitte soweit wie möglich unten abschneiden
5) Rizom vorsichtig teilen

Das mal in aller Kürze. Weitere Info findest Du, wenn du als Suchbegriff einfach mal "Seerose" eingibst oder unter der Rubrik "Pflanzen" nachsiehst. Viele deiner Fragen sind dort bereits ausführlich beantwortet worden.


----------



## steff (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Seerose*

Hallo Jürgen,
erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antworten.Du hast mir echt viel geholfen.
Mein Miniteich ist ein aus Granitpflastersteinen gemauerter halbrunder Brunnen.
Er hat eine Wassertiefe von ca.50 cm.Das wasser würde im Winter bis zum Grund gefrieren und den Teich sprengen.Deswegen wird er im Winter geleert.

Gruß,Steff.


----------



## Annett (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Fragen zu Seerose*

Hallo Steff,

willkommen on Board!
Ich würde mir eine Regentonne besorgen und darin (natürlich mit Wasser) die Seerose überwintern. Die Tonne kannst Du ja etwas geschützt aber trotzdem kühl in Keller oder Garage unterbringen. Durchfrieren vertragen einige Seerosensorten, aber längst nicht alle.


----------

